# Me



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

*I have deleted my photo due to discussions of people masturbating over girls photos here in chat. That is not on.*​


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep another fit girl gets DP.







.

P.S i hope i dont find out you're like 14 or something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Fluke said:


> Yep another fit girl gets DP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! Oh my god no, I'm 20 xD


----------



## SundaySeance (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I apparently didn't get the memo that only attractive people get DP/DR. I was thinking everyone here would be 40, overweight, and wrinkle city.


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

SundaySeance said:


> Yeah I apparently didn't get the memo that only attractive people get DP/DR. I was thinking everyone here would be 40, overweight, and wrinkle city.


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## kiaevc (Mar 1, 2012)

hahaha so true, turns out everyone on here is gorgeous!


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

beth. said:


> HAHA! Oh my god no, I'm 20 xD


Oh thank god







. And that wasn't in a bad way either you look about 16







. Its worse for me because I'm a boy and I'm almost 19 but look no older than 15-16


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Fluke said:


> Oh thank god
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great LOL


----------



## SundaySeance (Mar 6, 2012)

*ahem*


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

SundaySeance said:


> Yeah I apparently didn't get the memo that only attractive people get DP/DR. I was thinking everyone here would be 40, overweight, and wrinkle city.


What is not to like about middle-aged wisdom and a fridge full of food?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Ubasti said:


> hahaha so true, turns out everyone on here is gorgeous!


One of the positives of having DP/DR.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

SundaySeance said:


> One of the positives of having DP/DR.


Everything looks great after a good meal










*Beth*, if your personality is as pleasant as your picture, you'll steal many a heart.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Visual said:


> Yup, I'm old, fat and wrinkly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL scrolling through this post quickly before I read it I though you were suggesting I look like an old, man-bellied dog frog







But um, thank you







And my god that dog is cute!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

deezington said:


> You sure cant seem to take a joke. but I bet you take a lot of dick.
> Lighten up not everything said in chat is seriously meant. like 80% of the shit is joking around.


Hey deezington.


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol - who does that


----------

